# coup de cœur / coup de gueule



## Valledor

Salut à tous. Voici quelques doutes à resoudre avec le mot "coup". J'en  ai marre de voir l'expression "coup de coeur (je sais pas comment faire  l'e dans l'o au clavier de l'ordinateur) partout et je sais pas comment  la traduire à l'espagnol. Et j'ai aussi vu aujourd'hui même la tournure  "coup de gueule" dont je sais la signification du mot "gueule", mais pas  de la expression. Bien sûr que vous pouvez me aider. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, buenas noches
"coup de gueule" a déjà été discuté:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=97778&highlight=coup+de+gueule
"Coup de coeur" ( je ne sais pas l´écrire non plus): encariñarse súbitamente
Mais attendez d´autres opinions
Au revoir, buenas noches


----------



## Francisco Javier

Buenas noches  _coup de cœur_ en algunos casos es muy similar à _coup de foudre_ es decir *flechazo.*
( _encontre las letras œ en el aviso de Agnés B gracias muy util..._
_Accentuation des lettres / Para poner acentos en español, francés y otros idiomas__ ...) _

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit
je ne sais pas comment ça m´a échappé
Merci
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Valledor

Pour être bien précis j'ai les ai récemment dans un magazine parlant de George Clooney: Ses coups de coeur / Ses coups de gueule. Mais j'ai vu aussi l'expression coup de coeur à la Fnac pour souligner certains produits.
La traduction de "flechazo" (lit. coup de foudre) pour coup de coeur dans le cas de George Clooney va bien, mais pas dans l'autre.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Valledor, para coup de gueule  respondi hace un tiempo : 

_Se usa mucho* "coup de gueule" *, como forma __de decir *protesta* más bien fuerte, tanto por escrito que oralmente.
Por ejemplo :
j'en ai tellement marre que j'ai poussé un coup de gueule.
*estoy tan harto que "grite" fuertemente mi protesta.*
en la prensa ; Coup de gueule des postiers hostiles aux privatisations
*Golpe *__de* protesta de los carteros en contra de las privatizaciones*

Saludos si quieres pondre más ejemplos..Chao_


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

"Flechazo" está muy bien, para "coup de gueule", no se para George Clooney podría ser "le saca de quicio..."
En cuanto a "œ" también puedes buscarlo en los caracteres especiales, luego elegir una tecla que te permita llegar directamente a esta letra o añardirla en las correcciones automáticas. 
Espero que te sirva,
Paska.


----------



## Fred-erique

Coup de gueule: bufido, cabreo, sofión


----------



## mangeles

¡Hola!
Entro por primera vez en este foro para haceros una consulta: Me gustaría saber qué significa exactamente " coup de coeur pour" ( referido a la moda).
Muchas gracias y... ¡Hasta la próxima duda!

mangeles


----------



## CABEZOTA

Tienes una explicaciòn en francés ahì : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=303292&highlight=coup+de+coeur


----------



## mangeles

Muchas gracias por la respuesta y por la rapidez. Me estreno bien!
Un saludo 
mangeles


----------



## nhat

"un coup de coeur pour quelque chose" es como "un coup de foudre pour quelque chose". Si lo traduzco por "un flechazo por algo" quiere decir algo?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Creo que serìa màs bien "amor a primera vista"...


----------



## atardc

En un artículo de _Le Figaro_, titulado "Le Français, champions du blog" (publicado el 29 de noviembre de 2006) aparecía:

"... [les blogs] se présentent sous la forme de journaux intimes, servent à exprimer des points de vue, à partager *coups de coeurs et coups de gueule*, ou encore à informer des événements que vit le redacteur."

Podría traducirse por: 
- lo que nos/les gusta y lo que no
- gustos y manías


----------



## framboise

Hola,

Se trata de una miniguía sobre castillos en la que hay un apartado que se titula "coups de coeur". 

La traducción por "flechazo" no creo que sea la más adecuada.

Había pensado en "Selección destacada/ especial" "Nos ha gustado"....

Se os ocurre algo que pueda ir bien?

Gracias,

Framboise


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es *corazonada. *Mira este hilo (Google):      12/29/2005 13:51:57
*Aprende a confiar en tus corazonadas y en tu instinto...seguramente te llevarás ¡grandes sorpresas!*
Las corazonadas tienen que ver con la intuición, el cual es un recurso con el que contamos. De nosotras depende escucharla o dejarla conducir solamente por el análisis racional.


----------



## Yul

Me basant sur ce que je vois dans une grande librairie qui identifie certains de ses  livres par des "coups de coeur" ici et là  ( en apposant souvent un beau petit coeur rouge ou en écrivant quelquefois "coup de coeur), je serais porté à croire que framboise est celle qui est le plus près de ce que moi je comprends de cette forme de marketing assez... accrocheuse.

A mi me gusta particularmente el "Nos ha gustado".
Yul


----------



## framboise

Gurb,

En español "corazonada" significa "presentimiento", "intuición" y también, según el DRAE, un impulso que nos lleva a hacer una determinada acción.

En francés yo lo entiendo como algo que nos ha gustado mucho. Si fuera una persona utilizaríamos "flechazo", así que no me sirve, aunque la palabrita me guste mucho (confío que había pensado en ella).

Framboise


----------



## Posadilla

Hola a tod@s

Necesito traducir la expresión "coup de coeur" (hablando de un objeto, por ejemplo).
He pensado en "corazonada", pero no me parece lo mas adecuado (no es un presentimiento) o en "flechazo", pero tampoco me gusta mucho.
¿Alguien tiene una idea?
Gracias a tod@s


----------



## chics

Hola.

Depende del contexto: puedes decir que un objeto es un producto *de impulso*, por ejemplo, cuando es algo que compras, no porque lo necesitas, sino por que lo ves y tienes un _flechazo_.

A veces, si es para destacar un objeto de entre otros, por ejemplo, en una clección de un catálogo, lo puedes traducir por algo del tipo *mi (nuestro) favorito*.


----------



## Esther55

coup de coeur podría ser también encariñarse?? por ejemple en "être un coup de cœur pour un miroir"


----------



## rolandbascou

Esther55 said:


> coup de coeur podría ser también encariñarse?? por ejemple en "être un coup de cœur pour un miroir"


 
*Avoir* un coup de coeur pour un miroir.
Coup de coeur peut se traduire aussi par corazonada selon le contexte.


----------



## Esther55

podria ser también encapricharse? o un capricho?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Roland:



> Coup de coeur peut se traduire aussi par corazonada selon le contexte.



Siento disentir, pero no, nunca traduciría yo coup de coeur por corazonada. Un coup de coeur no es un presentimiento, una corazonada sí. Corazonada es sinónimo de presentimiento, intuición de que algo va a pasar, de que tienes que hacer algo, actuar de tal o tal modo. También es el equivalente à "coup de tête" (pero no a "coup de coeur"). No se puede extrapolar este presentimiento a algo que ves e inmediatamente te chifla, un enamoramiento súbito por algo.

Personalmente no veo ningún parecido entre ambas expresiones. Los que proponen esta traducción siempre son los franceses, y como lo soy también, puedo ser yo la equivocada...  Me parece que hay que aclarar de una vez por todas lo que es "una corazonada". Hay hilos en el foro de Sólo Español:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=659853&highlight=corazonada
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=348319&highlight=corazonada

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fragnol123

Valledor said:


> Pour être bien précis j'ai les ai récemment dans un magazine parlant de George Clooney: Ses coups de coeur / Ses coups de gueule. *Mais j'ai vu aussi l'expression coup de coeur à la Fnac pour souligner certains produits*.
> La traduction de "flechazo" (lit. coup de foudre) pour coup de coeur dans le cas de George Clooney va bien, mais pas dans l'autre.


 
Creo que en el ejemplo de la Fnac, que ilustra un empleo muy frecuente de la expresión _coup de coeur,_ podría traducirse por : 

-_Le recomendamos.../Nuestras recomendaciones_
-_Lo más valorado por nuestros especialistas _(sacado del sitio web de la Fnac).

Un saludo.

PD : Me acabo de dar cuenta que el post de Valledor tiene ya unos añitos, pero lo dejo por si puede servirle a alguien.


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Me da la corazonada de que Gévy tiene toda la razón... 
Se me ocurrió otro "coup de cœur" que puede servir en contextos publicitarios: "Nuestro producto favorito".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, *coup de c**œur* tampoco es corazonada (=pressentiment) sino *enamoramiento repentino*, *flechazo*, *arrebato*,* impulso *y, por extensión,* preferencia*, *predilección*, *debilidad*. 

En su origen, la expresión *un **coup de c**œur* debió surgir porque durante el flechazo  de verdad el corazón pega un brinco, se acelera y golpea fuertemente el pecho como una patada. Con los años, este alcance suele olvidarse...


----------



## Esther55

Victor, me acaba de resolver mis dudas, gracias!


----------



## rolandbascou

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, *coup de c**œur* tampoco es corazonada (=pressentiment) sino *enamoramiento repentino*, *flechazo*, *arrebato*,* impulso *y, por extensión,* preferencia*, *predilección*, *debilidad*.
> 
> En su origen, la expresión *un **coup de c**œur* debió surgir porque durante el flechazo de verdad el corazón pega un brinco, se acelera y golpea fuertemente el pecho como una patada. Con los años, este alcance suele olvidarse...


 
Corazonada = impulso espontaneo ( RAE ).
Yo veo usar coup de coeur por ejemplo en la compra impulsiva de un billete de lotería. Si es cierto que el primer sentido es enamoramiento, 
los usos son muchos.


----------



## Pinairun

rolandbascou said:


> Corazonada = impulso espontaneo ( RAE ).
> Yo veo usar coup de coeur por ejemplo en la compra impulsiva de un billete de lotería. Si es cierto que el primer sentido es enamoramiento,
> los usos son muchos.


 
Yo creía que "coup de cœur" era un impulso espontáneo e irresistible de obtener algo, de hacer algo... (cosas)

Y que "coup de foudre" era el flechazo, ese enamoramiento que se da a primera vista (entre personas)

Saludos


----------



## rolandbascou

Pinairun said:


> Yo creía que "coup de cœur" era un impulso espontáneo e irresistible de obtener algo, de hacer algo... (cosas)
> 
> Y que "coup de foudre" era el flechazo, ese enamoramiento que se da a primera vista (entre personas)
> 
> Saludos


 
Tambien creo que es asi, por eso doy corazonada para coup de coeur.


----------



## Pinairun

Tienes razón, Roland.

No conocía esta acepción de corazonada como "impulso".

Siempre la había interpretado como esa creencia vaga (temor o esperanza) de que algo malo o bueno va a ocurrir.

Merci


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Según los sinónimos del CNRTL:

coup de coeur: affection

coup de foudre: affection, amour, béguin


Por su parte, en *pressentiment *(corazonada) entre todos sus sinónimos no aparece *coup de coeur*, ver aquí.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

La definición del DAE dice de corazonada:
*1.     * f. Impulso espontáneo *con que alguien se mueve a ejecutar algo arriesgado y difícil.*

No omitamos la mitad de la definición, lo cambia todo.  No tiene nada que ver con un impulso-antojo. Como decía antes sería en este caso un "coup de tête" lo que te mueve a actuar. No un "coup de coeur" que te mueve a comprar.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Dida Silvana

Según las varias traducciones que he hecho
"Coup de coeur"  es "fascinación" por algo
"Coup de gueule" es "golpe de protesta"
"Coup de foudre" es "flechazo" por alguien

alguna


----------



## Nanon

Gévy said:


> La definición del DAE dice de corazonada:
> *1.     * f. Impulso espontáneo *con que alguien se mueve a ejecutar algo arriesgado y difícil.*
> 
> No omitamos la mitad de la definición, lo cambia todo.  No tiene nada que ver con un impulso-antojo. Como decía antes sería en este caso un "coup de tête" lo que te mueve a actuar. <...>



C'est marrant de voir que l'impulsion passe du coeur à la tête d'une langue à l'autre...

Attention toutefois au "coup de tête", à associer de préférence avec "sur" : "agir sur un coup de tête". "Donner un coup de tête" significa que se da realmente un cabezazo, en sentido literal (le "coup de boule" de Zidane...)


----------



## victoriaa

hola soy estudiante de traduccion y tengo dificultad con esta frase 
si alguien sabe que quiere decir o su equivalencia en español 
por favor hagamelo saber 

*Berlin: nos coups de coeur* 
Gracias de antemano .......


----------



## Gévy

Hola Victoriaa:

Como verás, este tema ha sido ya ampliamente debatido. Espero que la lectura de este hilo te ayude.
También puedes consultar este otro:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=444883

No te olvides de hacer una búsqueda en el diccionario o con la herramienta búsqueda del foro para encontrar los hilos preexistentes sobre las palabras o expresiones que te interesan. 

¡Buena lectura! 

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## licroloc

he visto un anuncio en una revista que dice lo siguiente: "NOS COUPS DE COEUR À PARIS". yo traduciría esto por "destacados" o "nuestra selección". creo que esta traducción sería la más correcta cuando nos encontramos esta expresión en las estanterías de los supermercados


----------



## Cassandras

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Entiendo lo que significa "coup de cœur" aunque es verdad que es difícil de traducir, pero lo que sigo sin dominar es su utilización:

Peut-on utiliser "coup de cœur" à la place d'un adjectif ? C'est à dire, serions-t-ils correctes les expressions "ma chanson de coup de cœur" et "ma langue de coup de cœur "? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Se puede poner _coup de cœur_ en aposición (sin el *de*) con valor de adjetivo sin problema.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cassandras

Ok, merci pour ton aide.


----------



## pontusveteris

Coup de coeur (pour qqch) yo lo traduciría en español por: *impulso repentino* o *fascinación repentina* (por algo)


----------



## eno2

Gévy said:


> Hola Roland:
> 
> 
> 
> Siento disentir, pero no, nunca traduciría yo coup de coeur por corazonada. Un coup de coeur no es un presentimiento, una corazonada sí. Corazonada es sinónimo de presentimiento, intuición de que algo va a pasar, de que tienes que hacer algo, actuar de tal o tal modo. También es el equivalente à "coup de tête" (pero no a "coup de coeur"). No se puede extrapolar este presentimiento a algo que ves e inmediatamente te chifla, un enamoramiento súbito por algo.
> 
> Personalmente no veo ningún parecido entre ambas expresiones. Los que proponen esta traducción siempre son los franceses, y como lo soy también, puedo ser yo la equivocada...  Me parece que hay que aclarar de una vez por todas lo que es "una corazonada". Hay hilos en el foro de Sólo Español:
> corazonada
> mochileros y pálpito
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Corazonada tiene también la significación de "impulso", como han dicho muchos aquí. Coup y impulso no son tan lejos. Y como corazonada contiene "corazón", debe  tratarse de  un impulso de corazón. No es tan lejos de coup de coeur.  Puede servir. Y arrebato también, creo.


----------

